# Lucky13 - 10,000 posts!



## Freebird (Mar 10, 2009)

Congrats Lucky on making 10k posts!

{A few of 'em even made sense}


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2009)

Congrats buddy...    What kind of beer we can drink?


----------



## muller (Mar 10, 2009)

You're not too far behind him Wojtek!  Well done Jan!


----------



## rochie (Mar 10, 2009)

well done Jan


----------



## Marcel (Mar 10, 2009)

3 words:

Get a life!!!!









Congrats, Lucky


----------



## Freebird (Mar 10, 2009)

Wurger said:


> Congrats buddy...    What kind of beer we can drink?



Well, Marcel can probably bring some Heineken, and I've got some good Canadian Moosehead beer. {We can just dilute it down 50/50 with water for something like the Americans drink}


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 10, 2009)

Congrats to Lucky. I'll lift my last bottle of Pilsner Urquell in your honor tonight.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 10, 2009)

Heineken?  no chance


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 10, 2009)

freebird said:


> Well, Marcel can probably bring some Heineken, and I've got some good Canadian Moosehead beer. {We can just dilute it down 50/50 with water for something like the Americans drink}



Hey now, not all of us Americans drink that peewater most US citizens call Beer Some of us actually value our tastebuds and drink good beer.
Either way I'll tip one after work in honor of your great achievment.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 10, 2009)

This thread went from 10,000 post congrats to beer wars in a hurry


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks fellas....let's make this a beer tasting meeting then....


----------



## Marcel (Mar 10, 2009)

Yeah, it's about Lucky...... Then beer quickly comes in mind


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 10, 2009)

Well then, here's to Lucky. Two of his most favorite things, Beer and Ladies!!!
But I've got dibbs on the blonde in front


----------



## Njaco (Mar 10, 2009)

or this......


----------



## Marcel (Mar 10, 2009)

While we're on it:
Luckys first post:
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/polls/greatest-fighter-pilot-wwii-finalized-1397-19.html#post232033

And let's not forget his introduction:


> Cool Lucky 13.....
> Alrighty fellas?
> 
> Just a short presentation here. My name is Jan and I'm a Swede that lives in sunny Glasgow on the tropical islands officially known as Great Britain.
> ...


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2009)

The meeting with Jan.....


----------



## v2 (Mar 10, 2009)

A party with Jan:


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 10, 2009)

I see that you're already down on the floor Wojtek, my friend!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 10, 2009)

Right behind ya Lucky!  

And most of them were good posts!  

TO


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> I see that you're already down on the floor Wojtek, my friend!



No,no.... this is Freebird.It is the effect of drinking beer of 50/50 diluted down with water.Simply it is a lack of a correct training My Bro..


----------



## Freebird (Mar 10, 2009)

Marcel said:


> Heineken?  no chance



I said you can BRING it, not drink it!  

The Dutch export so much Heineken because they can't stand drinking the stuff...  



How about some "Lucky" beer? 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 10, 2009)

Congrats on breaking the 10k barrier Jan....

I caught a picture at ur 9k party that they threw for u, and I cant help but post it....


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2009)

What a party it was.....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 10, 2009)

Looks like Busch or Bud Lite!!! Nobody should be drinking that, even if it's free!!! Lucky knows better than that


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 10, 2009)

They actually talked Jan into drinking the 4 bottles of Jim Beam....


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 10, 2009)

Blech, one bottle of Jim Beam is one too many!!!
Looks like we'll have to chip in a buy Lucky a good bottle of Beer or Whiskey


----------



## ccheese (Mar 10, 2009)

Congrats Jan... While you're at it, drink one for teetotaling me.

Charles


----------



## Erich (Mar 10, 2009)

quit farting around Jan and get that He 219A- done man

congrats


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 10, 2009)

Congrats Jan! Well done mate!


----------



## Bill G. (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey Jan, you can have mine, I just don't touch any beer. And the aftermath of the 9K party just looks like a MUTA5 for my Guard Company back when I joined. They once filled the cab of the XO's Humvee with the empties!

So congrats on post 10K! 

So after the party, you should be shopping for a new keyboard. After 10K of posting, the one you have must be on it's last legs!

Bill G.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Mar 10, 2009)

OK, just got home from the Gym. Am tipping my last bottle of beer until I drop 40 pound in Lucky's 10,000 posts honor.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 10, 2009)

10,000 posts. 32 of merit in the Breaking News Thread. 5 of relatively obscure significance.

And yet, I find myself oddly dispositioned in the affirmative for this gent.

Amongst highly trained martial artists, Lucky is a rooster. May his feathers never be ruffled. His craw never become infected. And may he crow only in the company of hens who actually give a $hit.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 10, 2009)

Bucksnort101 said:


> Well then, here's to Lucky. Two of his most favorite things, Beer and Ladies!!!
> But I've got dibbs on the blonde in front


Hey, gawd-dang it Bucksnort...that's my (other) Avatar!!!

*In honor of the occasion, we threw a party for ya, Lucky...and a fine one it was!!*


----------



## Marcel (Mar 11, 2009)

freebird said:


> The Dutch export so much Heineken because they can't stand drinking the stuff...



exactly. BTW, Heineken Export is even worse that the one sold in the NL. But it's good for the Americans. If you like Budweizer, you'll probably like anything


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 11, 2009)

LMAO Marcel...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2009)

Congrats Jan! 



Matt308 said:


> 10,000 posts. 32 of merit in the Breaking News Thread. 5 of relatively obscure significance..



I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Njaco (Mar 11, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> 10,000 posts. 32 of merit in the Breaking News Thread. 5 of relatively obscure significance.




and 9,968 irritating smiley posts.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 11, 2009)

Way to go Lucky! Here's to the next 10,000.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 11, 2009)

5.645 edited posts.....

Cheers again lads. It's all thanks to you!


----------



## A4K (Mar 11, 2009)

10,000 posts?????? I thought most spammers got banned after one or two????  

Good on ya Jan, just proves a little BS goes a long way...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 11, 2009)

A4K said:


> Good on ya Jan, just proves a little BS goes a long way...



A LITTLE "bs"...!?  over 10.000 posts isn't a "little bs"! That's alot of carefully selected thoughful bs!  Cheers buddy!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 11, 2009)

some carefully selected thoughful bs! 

_siggy for flyboy post#194_


_Fw190A6 Sturmjager of Sturmstaffel1 Gruppe Build post#88_


_Train Pics post#138_
...and some more.

_RNZAF Corsair Build post#667_
...or less drinking.
_
Fw 190A-8 'Heinz Bär' Kdr ll/JG26, Apr 1944 Gruppe Build post #200_
Women?

_ww2aircraft.net's Who's Who.... post #20_
Ahum...?? 

_Your Wishlist? post #39_
Right....cool!

Need he say more?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 11, 2009)

That's cool Lucky. Congrats.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 12, 2009)

So it is true about all the 'B's'. That is, Bull S**t Baffles Brains! And wow, 10 grands worth! Congratulations dear chap!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 12, 2009)

Congrats Lucky!


----------



## Freebird (Mar 12, 2009)

Njaco said:


> and 9,968 irritating smiley posts.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 12, 2009)




----------



## Marcel (Mar 12, 2009)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2009)

...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2009)




----------



## 109ROAMING (Mar 12, 2009)

Happy 10000 Jan! Heres to 10000 more!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks mate......10.000 other ways to make annoying posts, the sequel!


----------

